# Head lamp for running



## bobrb (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello
I am looking for new headlamp for my running trainings. I have used for about two years Cinese copy of Led Lenser H7 and was sattisfied but it started to have some tproblem with electronic and I can not trust it:-(
My requirements:
- lightweit - H7 was about 120g with 3xAAA batteries and it was without problem (maybe because of separated battery pack)
- no batterypack on belt - it is uncomfortable
- can not bump on head during runs
- flood light - widest beam from H7 was enough but little bit wider would be better
- it should have three modes - one about 15-20lumens for running on streets, another about 60-70lumens for running on known tracks in forrest and last with more than 100lm for running trails in unknown terrain
- it should be able to run on mid at least three hours
- I prefer light with "regulation" - (not sure about word for it - I would shine all time with same intensity not as H7)


I do not care about type of batteries in it (except CR123 - I do not have any)
I have no limited budget for it but it would be nice if it costs up to 120$ (but it is not dogma)


I spent a few hours by reading many posts in forum and reviews but I am little bit lost:-( looked to new Spark SD6 but I am not sere about comfort during runs... Do you ahve any idea about any lamp matchimg all/most of criterias?
Thank you


----------



## borrower (Nov 12, 2011)

This thread should help:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...a-nice-light-headlamp-for-running-suggestions


----------



## bobrb (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you. I read several threads here but did not found this one


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Nov 14, 2011)

Black diamond makes a headlamp specifically for runners. Not sure of the cost, but I think it meets most of your criteria.


----------



## gcbryan (Nov 15, 2011)

I think you would be better off buying an inexpensive one for running on trails in the city and another one for your other needs. I walk around a lake at night in the city almost every evening. I see many runners. Some run with lights that are too bright (it looks like a car is coming toward me) and the beam is bouncing all over the place.

The ones that look like they make sense are lower power 5mm with maybe two of them. Positioned more over to each side of the head. These are diffused and allow some night vision to be retained as well and there is no noticeable beam bouncing around since it is wide angle and diffused. It more or less looks like the flood mode on my Black Diamond Storm.

I think if I were a runner I would want a diffused beam. If you are in the mountains then it can still be diffused but just at a higher setting. I use a Zebralight H51f for hiking and that should work for your requirements I would imagine.


----------



## bobrb (Nov 15, 2011)

I often mix all that types of tracks...
I can imagine to have LedLenser H7 again but at least with some regulation. Now it has declared 130lm only several minutes after inserting fresh batteries:-( Also 3xAAA is not great power source - 2xAA or 1x 18650 would have better capacity and would have almost same weight


----------



## Henry50 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a 30 lumen 3 LED black diamond, comes with 3 AAA batteries and light as a feather. I think it cost me $60 5 years ago when i bought it, they're worth nothing now - like $40.

Personally, i would be focusing on weight. From my experience doing night runs as a group, anything more than 4 LEDs was too heavy, particularly if they have a "spot light". Generally the heavy ones that usually have the top headband.

Also, you don't need it to be too bright just for running. You can only run so fast.

Drop me a pm/quote me if you have any questions (i'll assume i get some type of notification)


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been looking for the perfect running headlamp for some time, and go running in the dark most mornings. My favorite set up at the moment by far is a Zebralight H51 using a NiteIze headband (this headband doesn't bounce around at all.) For running, my advice is to go with a light that has some throw to see well, (especially on trails,) and stick with single celled lights. I've tried flood lights and multi-celled lights, and I don't like any of them nearly as much as the H51. The UI is the best around, it has plenty of output options, the runtimes are great, and it's regulated.

Maybe the upcoming Zebralight H502 (which should produce 300 lumens, is pure flood, & runs on one AA battery) could be a good choice for you if you want to stick with a flood light. It is scheduled to be released this month, and is much brighter than the model that it is replacing (the H501.)


----------



## bobrb (Nov 15, 2011)

*Outdoorsman5*: I thing that pure flood is not right choice for me. I prefer something with brighter centre spot (same as LedLenser H7 has)
At this moment I am not sure if I should choose something like Black diamond Icon or Petzl Myo RXP or wait a few weeks for your test of Zebralight H600 with NiteIze headband or wait for Spark SD6 (or SD52) screw-in lens
But solution with Zebralight (H600 or H51) is that I prefer at this moment (your arguments are strong)


----------



## raphaello (Nov 15, 2011)

bobrb said:


> *Outdoorsman5*: I thing that pure flood is not right choice for me. I prefer something with brighter centre spot (same as LedLenser H7 has)
> At this moment I am not sure if I should choose something like Black diamond Icon or Petzl Myo RXP or wait a few weeks for your test of Zebralight H600 with NiteIze headband or wait for Spark SD6 (or SD52) screw-in lens
> But solution with Zebralight (H600 or H51) is that I prefer at this moment (your arguments are strong)



Bobrb, 

Have you looked at Spark ST5-220CW - outstanding headlamp: 40lm for 8h; 120lm for 1.8h 
If the runtime doesn't suit your needs you can always take an eneloop with you and swap it - it takes half a minute. 
The headlamp is very small and light and if it bounces (actually it doesn't when I run with it!) you can always wrap something around both sides where it holds to the rubber holder and you are good to go. 

Just a suggestion :thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 15, 2011)

Like you, I have a LED Lenser H7, and have used it running. It is ok, but I always felt like it was too bulky & not very comfortable. The flood setting was ok for running on streets, but definitely needed the spot for trails. Lots of folks like the Black Diamond Icon, but I wouldn't want to use one for running (maybe for camping but not for running.) It's even more bulky & heavier than the LED Lenser H7 since it runs on 3 AA batteries. The Petzl is a good light as well, but since it is a multi-celled light, I wouldn't use it either for running. The advantage of the multi-celled lights though is greater runtimes, but the disadvantage of weight & size is too much for my uses. 

The Zebralight H51 is just about perfect for me, and the runtimes are plenty long. Plus I always have a backup light in my pocket. The H51 steps down in brightness as the battery runs out, so you won't be suddenly left in the dark. 

I'm really looking forward to the soon to be released Zebralight H600 that runs on a single 18650 Li-ion rechargeable, and will get 7 hours at 170 lumens! That'd be great. It also has a max output of 750 lumens. Just hoping this light will be lighweight enough for running.....we will see.


----------



## bobrb (Nov 15, 2011)

raphaello said:


> Have you looked at Spark ST5-220CW - outstanding headlamp: 40lm for 8h; 120lm for 1.8h


No I did not. I was afraid that T shape would be bouncing


----------



## bobrb (Nov 15, 2011)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> I'm really looking forward to the soon to be released Zebralight H600 that runs on a single 18650 Li-ion rechargeable, and will get 7 hours at 170 lumens! That'd be great. It also has a max output of 750 lumens. Just hoping this light will be lighweight enough for running.....we will see.


You have ordered it? Can I look forward for running review?


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 15, 2011)

bobrb said:


> You have ordered it? Can I look forward for running review?



I have not ordered it, but work & live close to goinggear.com. When they get em in, I'll pick one up. I have noticed in the past that they get theirs just as quick if not quicker than those who pre-order from ZL. 

When I get one, you can count on a running review.


----------



## RangerHD (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree with Outdoorsman5 recommendations. In fact I tried the recommendations and his trial and error saved me a lot of headache. It (NightIze and H51 or H51w) is a great solution for running. I usually do not run more than an hour. If I do it is on a weekend in the daylight. 

On another note....I live in Rural Kentucky where there is not a lot of physical activity going on...especially at night...On dark country roads people dangerously fly by me in the daytime while I am running. So far at night when they see my light they slow to an almost crawl in their vehicles. I assume they do not know what the heck that light is.. The only time we see flashlights around here at night is if there is some sort of accident. It could never be anyone excercising...who would do that in the dark


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Nov 15, 2011)

RangerHD said:


> On another note....I live in Rural Kentucky where there is not a lot of physical activity going on...especially at night...On dark country roads people dangerously fly by me in the daytime while I am running. So far at night when they see my light they slow to an almost crawl in their vehicles. I assume they do not know what the heck that light is..



I've had a similar experience... seems I am more visible at night than during the day! I do go a bit extreme when it comes to visibility though, because like you I am on country roads and traffic usually zooms by - 55mph speed limit on most the roads I run. Besides the H51W (which I switch to high when traffic is coming) I also have the PDW red tailight I run on the random strobe, reflective ankle straps, and reflective vest. I would never run at night when I had no reflective gear and no good flashlight. Only time I might run is like midnight when there is no traffic. Now I can go out 7-8pm when there is still frequent traffic.


----------



## tony613 (Nov 17, 2011)

bobrb said:


> You have ordered it? Can I look forward for running review?



bobrb,

If you haven't seen it yet, here is a review of the new ZebraLight H600:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?326341-Review-Zebralight-H600


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Dec 9, 2011)

bobrb said:


> You have ordered it? Can I look forward for running review?



I finally got the Zebralight H600 from Goinggear, and took it running the last two mornings. I love it, and it's a worthy replacement to my H51 for my runs in the dark. Great news...It fits in the NiteIze headband nicely, and doesn't bounce around at all (not so with the headband it comes with.) It's super lightweight, and I can hardly tell the difference in weight compared to my H51 (with an eneloop AA)....only about a 1/2 oz difference between these two lights. 

The output is just awesome, and the runtimes are even more impressive. On my runs I mostly used M1 (65 lumens) and H2 (170 lumens), but did bump it up to 750 lumens quite a bit for some wow. L2 (.1 lumen) looks to be slightly more dim than my SC600, and I really like that. I wake up at 3:30 a.m. & use the moonlight mode to navigate around the house without waking my wife. The .1 lumen is perfect for this.

Love the new switch which solves my biggest gripe with the older Zebras. This thing will not easily get switched on in your pocket, and I no longer see much need in locking out the light by twisting the tail cap anymore.

The beam is perfect for running. It's mostly flood, and the huge hotspot is easy on the eyes. With 750 lumens on call though, it'll throw as well as I'd need it to.

The tint on this thing is awesome as well. Very plain white. My Zebralight SC600 is quite green/yellow, but not the new H600. When I went to goinggear to pick the light up I tried out several H600's just to make sure I was getting one with a good tint. They all looked to have the same plain white tint, so selecting a good one was easy. 

The H600 is smaller than I expected. It is the same size as my Quark AA. Only the head & tail of the H600 are slightly larger than the quark AA. This makes it a great sized light for a headlamp and even for an edc light as well.

I could still see going backpacking and just taking 2 lights that use AA batteries (like the H51 & quark AA,) but I may rethink that since the H600 has such a huge runtimes. Maybe next trip will be the H600 & Quark AA even though it's different batteries. I could always pack the H51 as a backup as well; I often take three lights or more depending on the trip.

Out of my 30+ lights the H600 sits on top of my list. My 5 favorites (based on what will get the most use) are now: 
1) ZL H600 - the best running/camping/general use light to date with the best UI around & great selection of output options.
2) ZL SC600 - great pocket version of the H600.
3) Quark AA - my edc (with a neutral XM-L head, deep carry pocket clip, regular UI, tactical switch, & runnin on a 14500.)
4) ZL H501w - the perfect floodlight...looking forward to the new H502w.
5) Olight M21 XML - my favorite pocket thrower.

It's always a great purchase when your newest light takes the #1 spot. For you runners, hikers, hunters, campers, etc out there the H600 is an outstanding light, and worth a look....don't forget to get the sturdy NiteIze headband with it though.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Dec 9, 2011)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> I finally got the Zebralight H600 from Goinggear, and took it running the last two mornings. I love it, and it's a worthy replacement to my H51 for my runs in the dark. Great news...It fits in the NiteIze headband nicely, and doesn't bounce around at all (not so with the headband it comes with.)



do you wear like a hat or some other kind of padding under the Niteize? the Niteize itself doesn't provide any padding and when you put a flashlight in it, the strap conforms to the shape of the flashlight, so when used as a Zebra holder, you end up with a hard convex edge pressing into your forehead. it's not comfortable without some kind of padding underneath, it kind of hurts actually, and was wondering what you used.


----------



## bobrb (Dec 9, 2011)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> It's always a great purchase when your newest light takes the #1 spot. For you runners, hikers, hunters, campers, etc out there the H600 is an outstanding light, and worth a look....don't forget to get the sturdy NiteIze headband with it though.


Excelent. Thank you for your review. I am goinf to order it


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Dec 10, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> do you wear like a hat or some other kind of padding under the Niteize? the Niteize itself doesn't provide any padding and when you put a flashlight in it, the strap conforms to the shape of the flashlight, so when used as a Zebra holder, you end up with a hard convex edge pressing into your forehead. it's not comfortable without some kind of padding underneath, it kind of hurts actually, and was wondering what you used.


I havent had any comfort issues with the nite-ize. But I also dont find the zl headband uncomfortable yet many do. I do know what you mean about is slightly comforming to the round shape, but mine still leaves slight marks across my head where the edge of the strap is so it must not be comforming enough that the center protrudes into my head any more than the edges...


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Dec 10, 2011)

So D


robostudent5000 said:


> do you wear like a hat or some other kind of padding under the Niteize? the Niteize itself doesn't provide any padding and when you put a flashlight in it, the strap conforms to the shape of the flashlight, so when used as a Zebra holder, you end up with a hard convex edge pressing into your forehead. it's not comfortable without some kind of padding underneath, it kind of hurts actually, and was wondering what you used.



I don't wear anything under it. To me it's comfortable without anything. Constriction type headbands give me headaches after a while. I do wear the NitIze headband as high as I can on my head and I don't sinch it down very tight. Just tight enough to not move around. It does leave a bit of a dent at my hair-line, and since I'm a bald dude it is visible for a little while. To me though it is as comfortable as a hat.


----------



## Festivus (Dec 17, 2011)

outdoorsman5,

I want to thank you for your suggestions. I bought my bro a h51W and a nightize band for Christmas. 

I tried it out briefly tonight... works very nice and I am sure he'll be pleased.

He runs quite a bit and with it being dark early, he needs it.

Once again, thanks and happy holidays.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey Festivus,

Your brother will love it. I feel these zebras are among the very best headlights around, and for running they're perfect combined with the NiteIze headband. 
Enjoy, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jan 6, 2012)

Festivus said:


> outdoorsman5,
> 
> I want to thank you for your suggestions. I bought my bro a h51W and a nightize band for Christmas.
> 
> ...



Hey Festivus, what'd your brother think of the zebralight?


----------

